# Dave Matthews Band - Toronto 12-7-12 (Photo)



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Some shots from the ACC show on 12-7-12


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

And a few more


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Lucky bastard. Nice pics. How was the show?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I just did the shoot on the first three songs and split. Not a huge DMB fan. But they sounded good


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

the sax player, jeff coffin, is one bad mofo!

i'd love to see DMB just to see jeff live again - he used to be in the flecktones and was my favorite player in that band


----------

